

Urge - pepys
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2015/sep/24/urge/

======
mturmon
Here's a lighter segment from an interview with Jon Weiner in which Sacks
talks about his experiences with drugs, starting in Topanga Canyon in LA in
1963: [https://lareviewofbooks.org/interview/oliver-sacks-
tripping-...](https://lareviewofbooks.org/interview/oliver-sacks-tripping-in-
topanga-1963)

